# Chi-Angus cross



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I just joined this great forum, partly cause I am considering buying a Chi-Angus bull as my herd sire. Any thoughts? Our program is mostly range cattle now but we have been adding better (black) heifers as we can afford to. Sold our longhorn stock and bull to a roper breeder. Trying to avoid not making money with cattle!


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

First of all, welcome to haytalk. 
To be honest I had to google the chi angus to even know what it was. We run angus and angus cross. Whatever works for you and your program, go for it.
When I looked it up every sight looked like a sales pitch. It brought to mind emus, ostriches, and mini cattle. I would hope it isn't. Hybrid vigor is not a new concept.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I have one. Some people don't like the temperament of the Chi. My goal is to add some muscling ability to the terminal cross. Is polled vs. horned an issue with you?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have had Chi cattle.....and they can be hot blooded.....especially inside a building....but were pretty normal outside. For your purpose of range cattle I think they will be just fine. You need something with a little grit in your country as range cattle.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

a neighbor used chi bulls about 25 or 30 years ago. Those things were Crazy! Wild and flighty wouldn't describe those cows. All of us that helped him work his cattle were glad to see the last of his chi cows go down the road.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Gents, My sons and I bought an Angus bull from a proven breeder locally. We are putting 60 acres of our irrigated fields in bermuda for a rotational (8 paddocks) pasture system. Slightly salty water @43'. Another 80 acres is divided in alfalfa and sudan/sorgo summer hybrids. Tough buying many breeders in this market though.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Your way down there Mike....have you had any trouble with illegals and your cattle? A Chi bull might just be the ticket for a little insurance.

Regards, Mike


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I am 7 miles off the line, mid-90's were worse than now. We lost a calf this spring but didn't find any camps etc.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Vol said:


> I have had Chi cattle.....and they can be hot blooded.....especially inside a building....but were pretty normal outside. For your purpose of range cattle I think they will be just fine. You need something with a little grit in your country as range cattle.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I've heard that the purebred were OK, they only had problems when crossed and that was that they jumped fences.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We found some very nice heifers here in AZ. Hereford/angus "Baldies". Some bred others open (young). The Chianina cross did not play out as the ranch in TX could not produce info for us and everything else was too far away. We now have a promising bull and good looking heifers.

Next get the fields level and the bermuda knee high!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Black Baldies are hard to beat....and they bring a premium....and have done so for the last 30+ years....probably one of the top 3 crosses of all time if not the top for general type market beef production.

When I got out of the beef business, we were running Chi cows and breeding with the best Hereford bulls we could buy. We had feedlot buyers beating my door down to buy our calves.

Regards, Mike


----------

